# black orchid crowntails



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

put my black orchids ct in breeding tank tonight. i was going to breed sibling spawn but they just didnt wanna go there so i obtained his aunt and theres no shame in her game lol so here are the pics i got the male from marko ub member and the aunt from char56 the aunt came from a 4 ray spawn mostly i hope to obtain 4 rays 


















aunty is not 4 rays


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Very nice...look forward to hearing more about your spawn.....


----------



## lauraannq (Oct 11, 2012)

i love those black bettas... keep us posted... 

--
meanwhile mine has no female in his life but he just keeps building bubble nests.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

LOVE CT's! and the black one is awesome  cant wait to see how your fry turn out, heck might have to buy one lol


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful pair, good luck with this spawn! Looking forward to updates!


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

i realeased them for 4 days he should no interest i moved them back to there condition tanks 2.5 critter keepers 4 days doing that still no interest puting him back in back in his 5 gallon in the morning shes ready so ready so may introduce to different male your opinions please.and here are the candidates

i call these 2 the twins they came from indiana betta cherry red delta and super delta sorry about crappy pics there off my phone

























here is the other 2 candidates hmpkpk giant brothers breed by evilvog


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your fish are gorgeous!


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

*here we go again bo ct siblings take 2*

_the first time i tried breeding them i think they were 2 young started conditioning them again 1 week ago heres tonights flirting pics_
_







_


----------

